# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  رسميا أمير دامر مدربا عاما للمريخ

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااأاجل
رسميا دامر مدربا عاما
أعن الطاهر هواري عضو التسيير قبل قليل في قناة أمدرمان الفضائية أن المجلس اختار اليوم رسميا أمير دامر مدربا عاما للفريق الأول وجلس معه وتم توقيع العقد معه كما أشار إلى أن كل من كوفي وتراوري وصلا أديس أبابا وبخصوص جابسون ذكر بأنه سيصل غدا اما جمال سالم فما يزال هاتفه مغلقا..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يااسد الدميرة
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ميروك
تمساح الدميرة يستاهل
فاهم كورة صاح
خلوق ومهذب 

اعتزل الكورة في عمر صغير جدا واتجه للتدريب
اعتقد اصغر مدرب عام يمر على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شهاداتو شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## hani mohammed

*ده سوال فعلا شهادتو شنو
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للخلوق امير دامر
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*للتذكير لقاء الكابتن امير دامر قناة النيل الازرق2014




*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*بالتوفيق لتمساح الدميرة

اعتقد انه انسب واحد من جهة انه سوف ينفذ تعليمات المدير الفني بحذافيره ولا اعتقد ان الشهادات هي اساس النجاح لان اي لاعب كرة يكتسب خبرة التدريب من خلال الفترة التي كان لاعبا فيها 

معا لتشجيع تمساح الدميرة ونترك الخبر للخباز
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*باين انههاخد كورسات وتدرج في التدريب
ده الكلام القالو في نهاية اللقاء


زول مرتب وبتكلم كويس
                        	*

----------

